# How to Program A DirecTV Remote For A Sony DAV-DZ175



## joshjr

A co-worker just bought a Sony Dav-DZ175 DVD Home Theater System and can not get any of the codes to work to program his DirecTV remote for it. Anyone know if it requires a certain DirecTV remote model?

I had a similar issue with a Emerson TV and someone said it had to be a RC65 remote I believe and gave the code and it worked. Anyone have any ideas on this? I think I have most model of remotes, so I should be able to lend him one to try if he dont have that model.


----------



## BattleZone

It's possible that none of the remotes have the codes for this home theater system, but the RC65 is the latest model, and thus the most likely candidate to have the correct codes.

The book for the RC65 (with codes by category) is here:

http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/Remote_Controls/DIRECTVRC65forWeb.pdf


----------

